# USAF aeromedical evacuation technicians...



## Nick647 (Oct 12, 2010)

How does one enlist as this?  The most similar thing I found was Aeromedical Service Apprentice.  Is this the same idea?  Is it a job that you lead up to from  Aeromedical Service Apprentice?  If anyone has information, it would be appreciated.


----------



## LonghornMedic (Oct 12, 2010)

Some info I found.

This link goes into great detail about the job-

http://usmilitary.about.com/od/airforceenlistedjobs/a/afjob4n0x1.htm

Here's a story about some training they do-

http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123213630

The job classification is 4N0. 

http://usmilitary.about.com/library/milinfo/afjobs/deployments/bl4n0.htm


----------



## Nick647 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

